# [REG]Theme similar to epic blue for liberty



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Requesting a black&white theme with maybe a tad of blue or red(either color) in the mix with some transparency in there in some places that is identical to the epic blue theme for the liberty ROM.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

the theme subforum is reserved for releases. moved to Bionic general.


----------

